# Ordering new winger



## Blitzdog (Nov 19, 2003)

I am soon to order a new winger. I am set on getting a Zinger Winger. Is it worth the extra money to get the Hunt Tester or should I just get the Field Trialer or Zinger Winger II. I am willing to spend the extra $$ if there is a benefit to getting the bigger launcher. I don't think weight is an issue as I have a four wheeler to haul and set up.

JT


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi JT
I bought the FT model about a month ago. I looked at the Gunners Up, Zinger Winger II, ZWHT and the ZWFT. I decided to pass on the GU. Good price but seemed that you gave up a little bit on the quality of componets. If cost is an issue, than the GU is a good buy. you will just need to work around some of the problems reported. I decided to go with Zinger Winger as I figured that its been around longer and most of the issues with them have been addressed.
The ZW II has one set of hooks but you could easliy put on a second set. Both the FT and HT have two sets of hooks for short or long throws.
The HT model gives you longer distance because of its size. It is longer than the FT when folded for transport.
I selected the FT model for the following reasons: I have a short bed truck and the FT model fits nicely in the bed. I went with the FT model as it would give me a little more distance than the ZWII and the cost was less than the HT. 
I am thinking about a ZW II or uplander as they would fit the in the car better when I travel for work and want to take Tess with me. Strapping the FT on the top is not a good idea. Just my two cents.
R/S


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

JT,

I have the field trialers. They throw a long ways. I don't think you would need anymore distance.

I use the shorter set of hooks until the bands started getting stretched, and then use the longer ones.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

I just sold my zingers and got a set of Jerry Day's sur toss wingers. I had my zingers for about three years I think. I really liked them. But right now, I feel like the sur toss is superior. You don't have to reach IN to the winger to set the bands. You don't have to release the bands with each throw (this is really hard to do with the zinger and have it set right). There's no hair trigger, one of my least favorite things about the zinger. And the sur toss breaks down to nothing, is very light weight and has virtually identical throws. The surtoss is the width of my breezeway, maybe 6 feet? But it's just like storing blind poles. They fold right up to nothing and fit in a bag...

I've only had them a few weeks, but I can't say enough good things about them. I "donated" one to be used on a couple of series at the palmetto HT and I don't recall their having any problems with them. shot a flyer out of it one series and did a dead bird the next...

Didn't mean to hijack the thread, but I've used a lot of different wingers and I just love these new ones. Price is very competitive, also.

-Kristie


----------



## Mario Monico (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi, I am new to this forum but I can tell you one thing for sure the Zinger winger or the uplander are the caddallic of the wingers. Service is great @ the Zinger company and he stands behind is product. Shoot straight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

Mario Monico said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum but I can tell you one thing for sure the Zinger winger or the uplander are the caddallic of the wingers. Service is great @ the Zinger company and he stands behind is product. Shoot straight.


You can say the same for Jerry and his products. I know Rob is a stand-up guy and makes a great product. I used a set of them for about three years. But I now feel that Jerry's new product is superior...

-Kristie


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

I have never owned a Zinger so I can not speak for their product or service, but I can speak for Jerry and his staff. ANYTHING that is carried by Dogs Afield is quality and will be backed by Jerry. I too have trained with his new wingers and have to say they are pretty good.


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

*wingers*

i have both the field trialer and ft-2 the both work great. great product and good quility.


----------

